

Show HN: VineRoulette - Vine Search and Full Screen Visualization - YousefED
http://www.vineroulette.com

======
YousefED
Inspired by VinePeek I decided to work on this "Vine Twitter Wall" this
weekend. Thanks to Danso on HN for the name suggestion. Hope you like the
project - would love to get some feedback

------
sarhus
VineRoulette currently requires Silverlight. Why?

~~~
YousefED
The visualization is based on a previous project of mine which I adapted to
Vine (previous project was built in Silverlight couple of years ago). I'm
working on a HTML5 + tablet version, but that might still take a couple of
weeks.

